# Proper Braiding for english



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

A french braid is the usual compromise if you don't want to pull his mane.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Depending on the level of show a french braid should be OK. If it were a gold or platinum rated show then you would have to pull it and do proper braids. Another thing is keep the braid close to the crest, otherwise it looks untidy and you usually end up with extra mane that won't fit in the braid.
Always, always, always braid the forelock. It is totally disrespectful to be too lazy to braid the forelock if you're going to do the mane, I don't care what kind of horse you have, how hard it is, "it's a stallion", whatever. Just do it.
And I would also do a french braid on the dock of the tail to make it look "englishy". In higher rated shows, you rarely see a horse w/o a braided dock.
This is good:
http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.co...ding-long-mane-for-english-help-andibraid.jpg
This is bad:
http://www.raspberryridge.com/runningbraid.jpg
This is the kind of tail braiding you'll see at rated shows:
http://www.themanebraid.com/braid%202.JPG
This is acceptable (but not ideal):
http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.co...025-best-and-worst-braid-job-contest-tail.jpg


----------



## Ahsisi (Apr 13, 2009)

If you braid his mane, yes, braid his forelock too. At a fair you do not have to braid his tail.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep, the French braid should be fine. Just braid it tight up to the horse's crest, keep it tidy. The forelock should be braided as well. Sort of french braid it down the area where the hair grows from, and finish down the length of forelock, tie it off, then fold the braid under itself and tie off again. 

Be aware, though, that Frenched manes pull loose if the horse puts his head down. I braid the forelock and tail the night before, my horse spends the night in leg and tail bandages and a lycra hood, and I braid his mane at the show grounds. After the mane is braided, no grazing, eat only from a hay bag.

I do like to french braid the tail as well. It just completes the picture, and sometimes you can gain a few points in the class for putting in that time when other entries didn't. The "good" tail picture that Anebel posted is what you're shooting for, but instead of the pinwheel you _can_ simply finish the french braid and tuck the "tail" of the braid neatly inside the braiding over the tail bone. I can't keep pinwheels in and looking good all day :lol:.

I see a ton of French braids on English horses in the ring, even at some of what we consider in my area to be bigger open shows. I French braid my quarter pony to avoid cutting his mane, he lives a partially outdoor life, and needs the hair.

Happy braiding!


----------



## 250girl (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Scoutrider. My horse lives an outdoor life full time, so that's one of the reasons I don't want to cut his mane either. I undersand you must look neat and tidy and be braided at shows, and I will comply with that. But I will not pull his mane, I don't like the way it looks and I'm simply not ripping my horse's hair out of his crest. I don't care what anyone says, it can't feel good for my horse. If the high end shows want to penalize me for not having the "proper" braiding so be it, I don't care. I'm showing for fun, that's all I care about.


----------

